

Naked apes: Why humans have no fur - TheBigD
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=the-naked-truth-why-humans-have-no-fur

======
mikepurvis
Looks very interesting, but not $5.99 interesting. I think I would pay, but
only a dollar or two.

The real frustration for me is that this is the kind of article I would
definitely send to my fiancee, as she would enjoy the style and subject. The
presence of the paywall prevents me from doing this.

